# req



## zader (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi all,

Just wondering if there is a forum (or one could be created) that people could make requests for the "how to" section. .. It would be kinda cool if people could ask for specific tutorials/examples..  as well it gives creators ideas on what topics to create kb's for.

thanks!


----------



## chrbr (Nov 24, 2020)

I have the impression that the how to do writers are triggered by questions which are asked frequently or issues which have a similar root cause. Then all the answers are compiled to a how to do. kb should be contribution? As far as I remember that somebody has asked politely authors of answers if they could generate a how to do. I think that it is a lot of work. I think it works well as it is because the current how to do writing reflects the needs of the users like myself. But this is just my opinion.


----------

